# Rims or Coilovers



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, so for graduation i received a great deal of money and of course its going to my car.

but i dunno what i should get, 17" axis vpds w/tires or tein ss coilovers.

if i got the vpd's, well id have rims, but id still have the wheel gap.
if i got the tein's, id be dropped on the stock b14 alloys (no hupcaps here thank god)

please give your suggestion and opinion,
thanks guys and gals


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
With coilovers you will see a looks difference and a ride qualiy handleing diference. With rims you'll ony get the looks difference.
Unles they are light wide and not bigger than 16 inch you will see a handleing difference slightly too. If they are big heavy and larger than 17" you will se a performance decrease.
The only thing is TEINS are cheaper than light 16" rims with tires.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

stock rims dont look that bad and if you lower it you can then save and price that wheels you want.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ohyeah, if you do go with rims, your car will look like mine.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

My vote's for the rims...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Well you all know whats gonna happen as soon as you get the wheels and show your pics. Everyone is gonna say "slam that mofo"


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

definately go with the teins bro


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lower first, then rims. otherwise it will look like a monster truck.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wheels first bro... otherwise it'll just look silly... or do what I did, get the parts to lower it a year ago, then rims 6 months ago and dont put them on until now


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

lower it first or your car will look like its ready for some offroading, trust me, ive seen our cars on stock springs with 16 inch rims and they look rifuckingdiculous. drop it first, then get rims.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i think u should ONLY lower it if u got the dough to buy shocks also for the sake of a crappy ass ride... if not just get the wheels, but i think lowering it first would be cool if u got the cash 4 the springs/shocks


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Rims, then lower.

In my opinion, a drop looks like some gayness without a large wheel to tuck.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *i think u should ONLY lower it if u got the dough to buy shocks also for the sake of a crappy ass ride... if not just get the wheels, but i think lowering it first would be cool if u got the cash 4 the springs/shocks *


the coilovers that i wanna buy are tein ss's, i dont have to worry about buying shocks


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I have to agree with NissanTuner because he basically described my ride. Suspension first. I'll have to post pic of my ride eventually. Hey I got an idea just buy me the Tein's I already have rims J/K.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I would buy the rims first get rid of those stock rims if I had the money that's what I would do and want to do. Unless you drive your car hard and you know you gonna mess your ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *lower it first or your car will look like its ready for some offroading, trust me, ive seen our cars on stock springs with 16 inch rims and they look rifuckingdiculous. drop it first, then get rims. *



dam i thought my car looked ok "FOR NOW" ......well to each his own..peace


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

sorry dude, our wheel gap is huge! suspension, then rims, im dropped on stock wheels right now and i havent had one person say that i should have gotten rims first. our cars look ok with stock wheels and a drop, but if you throw rims on before dropping it, youre gonna be embarassed. Dont get me wrong, you're, right, to each their own, but imo if you put rims on stock springs, youre asking for some funny looks and rude comments on the road.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

i fully understand what you mean....i would have wanted it that way.....but i was fortunate enoug to have discount tire ruin my order three times...on some cheapo's....so they gave me the 16 in. enkie cdr;9's and yokohama aves's for a very very very low price....450.......with all certs and warranties......peace....


----------



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

Get the Tein SS's first. This upgrade should hold your interest long enough (maybe) until you can afford the rims. Plus rim designs are like clothes they go in and out of style soooo fast. Trust me I'm on my 3rd set of rims already in like 2yrs or so. I just got a set of Tein SS's on my B14 and man I don't know how I lived without them, they are worth every penny!!


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I bought the rims first and I have a huge wheel well gap, pretty bad looking, I am getting the BD now you can do it in any order you want


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

I'd lower it a couple inches first, then you'll get a racing look + increased handling. Coilovers are the way to go!


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Basically, this is my reasoning:

Performance > Cosmetics


----------

